#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται λογισμικό Fespa

## iliascivp

Πωλείται λογισμικό fespa 10ec σκυροδέματος και μεταλλικών κατασκευών με διαστσιολόγηση κόμβων. Επικοινωνία στο 69********

----------

